# Eyeglass Help Please



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

As with everything nowadays a little internet turns into two hours sat reading reviews and still being no wiser!! I fancy doing a bit of tinkering with cheap watches to practice on, what are the best types of eyeglass to use? Any help appreciated. Thanks Andy


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Can't post links, but search "Jewellers Loupe" and "Watchmakers Loupe" on e.bay, you'll get sorted for under a tenner.

I have a 20x loupe with LED light on a set of steel frames (just like glasses) that cost under a fiver, a full visor with 2x - 5x strength and all sorts of loose loupes that can be clipped to a steel wrap-around head band.

I don't do much watch tinkering, mine is mainly for jewellery, but they work for both.


----------



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks Kev, I'll have a look now.


----------

